# Alternative to Caron Simply Soft



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

A colleague's wife is expecting their first child. They are a sweet, young couple and I am friendly with both of them. Another co-worker with whom I am quite friendly has asked me if I would crochet an afghan for them as a baby gift. She would supply the yarn, I would supply the labor and the gift would be from both of us. I am happy to do this for her; she is a very sweet lady and her funds are very limited.

The expectant couple is decorating the nursery in shades of grey with an elephant motif. They are expecting a boy. My co-worker would like to have the afghan done in a medium or darker grey with a lighter grey border.

The pattern my co-worker chose calls for Caron Simply Soft. I've only found one shade of grey that this yarn seems to be available in. I'm not a huge fan of this yarn, but I'm sure it will work well for a baby afghan.

My question is this: is there a good alternative to Caron Simply Soft --- a yarn that is soft like Caron, but washes well, crochets up well? Because my co-worker is limited in her expense, I will be supplementing whatever needs to be supplemented. (I told her I would pick up the yarn and she can just reimburse me --- if I go with something more expensive, she will never have to know. She is a darling lady and I don't want her to have to over spend for herself, but I want this gift to be very nice since her name will be on it.) Please give me your thoughts!

BTW, I love Knit Picks yarns. What product line of theirs is similar to Caron Simply Soft, if any?


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

I would think you could use something like Vanna's Choice. It is worsted acrylic like Caron. It come in many colors, is washable and knits/corchets nicely.
Think any worsted weight yarn would work though.

I have used Knit Picks Comfy yarn. It is worsted weight and I think something like 75% cotton and 25% acrylic. I really liked it and it is washable. The cotton may "grow" but I dont think that would be a big problem with a afghan. It comes in several shades of grey or greyish colors.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Scoot915 said:


> I would think you could use something like Vanna's Choice. It is worsted acrylic like Caron. It come in many colors, is washable and knits/corchets nicely.
> Think any worsted weight yarn would work though.
> 
> I have used Knit Picks Comfy yarn. It is worsted weight and I think something like 75% cotton and 25% acrylic. I really liked it and it is washable. The cotton may "grow" but I dont think that would be a big problem with a afghan. It comes in several shades of grey or greyish colors.


Thanks so much for the tip! I'll give the Vanna's Choice a try!


----------



## Belknits (Apr 20, 2012)

I find Vanna's Choice kind of rough for a baby blanket, personally. I used knit picks Brava recently on a hat and it worked up beautifully. They have different weights too. The bulky works up really fast.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Belknits said:


> I find Vanna's Choice kind of rough for a baby blanket, personally. I used knit picks Brava recently on a hat and it worked up beautifully. They have different weights too. The bulky works up really fast.


You are right Belknits it may be kind of rough for a baby. I was thinking of Vanna Baby when I wrote that.
But I am now remembering that Vanna Baby is the the exact same yarn but in "baby" colors. So she may be better off with a different yarn.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> A colleague's wife is expecting their first child. They are a sweet, young couple and I am friendly with both of them. Another co-worker with whom I am quite friendly has asked me if I would crochet an afghan for them as a baby gift. She would supply the yarn, I would supply the labor and the gift would be from both of us. I am happy to do this for her; she is a very sweet lady and her funds are very limited.
> 
> The expectant couple is decorating the nursery in shades of grey with an elephant motif. They are expecting a boy. My co-worker would like to have the afghan done in a medium or darker grey with a lighter grey border.
> 
> ...


Alright, so I'm terribly sentimental but I am blown away by your sensitivity for your friend. I can tell that you DO understand and have a clue about how much this sort of generosity means to anyone in dire straits (even though in this case you're going "under the table")! I have been on the receiving end of such giving, and many times the giver was unidentified. They were precious jewels added to my treasure chest of memories. We can only try to pay it forward, as you're obviously doing.


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

I think the Red Heart Soft could be a good alternative. I've used it and find it to be nice for this type of gifting.


----------



## Belknits (Apr 20, 2012)

Scoot915 said:


> Belknits said:
> 
> 
> > I find Vanna's Choice kind of rough for a baby blanket, personally. I used knit picks Brava recently on a hat and it worked up beautifully. They have different weights too. The bulky works up really fast.
> ...


Yes, I was kind of disappointed when I first felt Vanna's Choice baby brand. Oh well. . I think Caron is the softest of the acrylics that I know, but Brava wasn't too bad at all. My kids love their hats from it. I did make a shawl from VC, but that's for me and to be worn over my clothes.

Iceyarns might have a really good acrylic or acrylic blend for a great price too.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Alright, so I'm terribly sentimental but I am blown away by your sensitivity for your friend. I can tell that you DO understand and have a clue about how much this sort of generosity means to anyone in dire straits (even though in this case you're going "under the table")! I have been on the receiving end of such giving, and many times the giver was unidentified. They were precious jewels added to my treasure chest of memories. We can only try to pay it forward, as you're obviously doing.[/quote]

We have all had times in our lives when a little helping hand could have made a big difference for us. I know I have. This lovely lady has had a really rough life and a lot of horrible breaks but has survived with dignity and raised a lovely daughter. And she NEVER complains. She is always upbeat and very kind. I just love her.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the tips everyone. Since we want the afghan to be soft, I think I will look at the Red Heart Soft this evening at Michaels and if I don't like it, I'll go with the KP Brava.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Knit Picks also has Brava yarn which is very soft. Also, what about I Love This Yarn from Hobby Lobby?


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I like knit picks brava. There new comfy yarn might work . I know brava is very reasonable priced is machine washable and dry able .


----------



## nonagin (Jan 18, 2012)

hi, I use Vanna's choice on afghans. The yarn works nicely and it is washable. I also like the Lion Brand. That too is very soft and washable.
Hope this helps. ginger


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I agree with the KnitPicks Brava. It is one of the nicest acrylics I have ever worked with. I've made quite a few baby things with it in both the Sport and Worsted.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

I just finished a afghan for my great nephew in Brava worsted weight. It is 
very soft and knits beautiful. I would use it again.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

I just finished a afghan for my great nephew in KniTPicks Brava worsted weight. It is very soft and knits beautiful. I would use it again.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> I think the Red Heart Soft could be a good alternative. I've used it and find it to be nice for this type of gifting.


I agree with this. The yarn knits up nicely and holds it's shape washing after washing.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I have made afghans with Amore (it used to be Plush) - soft and washed nicely - and I used a K hook for a ripple chevron design.

Not sure what colors it came in - I used a purple and cream.

You're doing a mitzvah.

Here's a look at one of the colors of the above yarn:

http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/yarn/tlc-amore

http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/taxonomy/term/127

http://www.smileysyarns.com/cgi-shopper/search.cgi/smileysyarns/ezshopper?user_id=581-20110707&1_option=3&1=tlcamore&database=dbase1.exm&template=template1.htm

Comments:
http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/reviews.jsp?pageName=&PRODID=prd31108&id=&resultsperpage=28


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi, Not a fan of Vanna's! I have made baby items out of Red Heart Soft(don't think there are choices in grey) and would vote for it, haven't bought Knit Picks.


----------



## ArmyKnitter (Jun 13, 2011)

I just found something at Hobby Lobby, Don't remember the name but it was a worsted and very soft-much more than red heart or many of the others.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

casey1952 said:


> I think the Red Heart Soft could be a good alternative. I've used it and find it to be nice for this type of gifting.


I like this yarn better than Simply Soft -- and it does come in a couple of grey shades.


----------



## liludegknits (Nov 24, 2011)

I just finished a blanket and sweater using Impecable, from Michaels. It was not my first choice, but it softened so much after washing, that I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

See if Bernat satin has a gray shade that goes with the simply soft shade. They're pretty similar yarn.


----------



## NETeri (Dec 9, 2011)

Ii too needed to make a gray baby blanket but couldn't find the shades of grey I needed. While at JoAnn's I found a Bernat Yarn, Vickie Howell Sheep(ish). It is very soft and is an 70% acrylic and 30%wool and washable. It comes in a gun metal grey and a soft gray. The blanket was beautiful and the parents loved it. The cost is comparable to Simply soft and there are always coupons at JoAnn's.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.coatsandclark.com/Products/KnittingCrochet/Yarns/Medium/Red+Heart+Plush.htm

Red Heart - Plush supposedly no longer made - but TLC Amore is the same (I've used both)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Please do NOT use Vanna's Choice. It is a pure petroleum product. It squeaks like plastic on the needles and feels horrible in the hand. They have a good array of colors but it is junk yarn in my book. 

I would even support Red Heart Soft over VC and I dislike RH enormously.

There are other acrylics--Look at Bernat yarns. Look at Classic Elite yarns. They are very soft and wash well. Check out their colors.

Look at WEBS site for sales on higher quality yarns. Often closeouts are at 50%


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

I love Hobby Lobby's yarn called, "I Love This Yarn", you shouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Red Heart Soft is my all around go-to yarn for soft worsted weight. It's wonderful! Doesn't pill and comes out of the washer/dryer even softer than it went in. I LOVE it!


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Try looking on Deramorescom. They have a wonderful selection of better acrylic yarns at very reasonable prices. Most are name brands, have never been disappointed in them. Usually you get the yarn in 3 days.


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

I would send my coworker on a quest to get all the 40% and 50% coupons from joanns and that opens a lot of yarns at half off. Plus I think sometimes I do to much of the group gift and it denies others being more involved. I think vanna baby is soft but had a skein that was knot upon knot in a small project. Has anyone else seen this. 

It won't be missed that you're doing the say elephants share on this project. If you use the cannon could you border in white or black? Super stunning! Anyway what a thoughtful and lovely gift! You are a gem.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Red Heart Soft is a wonderful yarn and has the same sheen to it that Caron's Simply Soft has. I agree with StellasKnits that it washes, dries, and wears very well.

If you can't find the right colors in local stores, try online. It is available in light grey and charcoal. A 5 oz skein is $3.89. Red Heart also has Red Heart Soft TOUCH. This yarn is slightly thinner, even though it is still a #4 weight yarn,so you do get about 34 yards more per skein, but it is more expensive at $5.99 for a 5 oz skein. This one is available in light grey and pewter. You can check out both yarns at the links below.

http://www.shopredheart.com/default.aspx?PageID=62&CategoryID=4&ProductID=1995&PPG=1&RootCatCode=01000

http://www.shopredheart.com/default.aspx?PageID=62&CategoryID=4&ProductID=5060&PPG=2&RootCatCode=01000


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

ArmyKnitter said:


> I just found something at Hobby Lobby, Don't remember the name but it was a worsted and very soft-much more than red heart or many of the others.


Was the Hobby Lobby yarn called Yarn Bee Soft Secret by any chance? I just used a skein in black to make a cowl and it's super soft.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Vanna's choice and also Berroco Satin are some ideas.


----------



## Rayona Hobbs (Apr 10, 2011)

Bernat satin would also be my choice if it's available in a suitable color for you. I use it a lot for chemo caps and young children's hats that need to be washable and very soft. I'm always pleased with the results. Around here, JoAnn's has the best selection.

You are truly a special person to honor your co-worker in such a sensitive way. Many good wishes and blessings to you, to her and to this lovely young couple and their new baby. Hugs, Rayona


----------



## Canamaha (Nov 23, 2012)

i dont really have much to add to this,just wanted to say that you two ladies are such a wonderful pair..what a team and how treasured your gift will be.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Red Heart Soft. My five year old grandson asked me to make him a cuddle blanket. I am using Red Heart Soft. Very nice to work with. Also love the sheen on the yarn.


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been using Deborah Norville Everyday non-pill yarns. It works up very soft and I have had no problems with pilling. The self striping yarn has great patterning. And
this has become my go-to yarn, especially for kids hats, mittens and scarves. It washes up beautifully. Try it you might like it.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Red Heart's With Love or Soft are both alternatives...Red Heart Soft is probably closest to Caron, but With Love is pretty good, especially after washing.


----------



## Lucy1037 (Apr 16, 2011)

I was just going to suggest Bernat Satin like Melissa did. I checked and they actually have three shades that I think would be nice. I have found this yarn lovely to work with and very soft.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I have used a lot of Bernat Satin and am very happy with it. Soft and washable.


----------



## Beehive (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the new Deborah Norville yarns. They are so soft and easy to work with. It is sold at Joann's


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I had forgotten about Bernat Satin. It works well, and has a nice sheen. I Berroco is a better yarn, tho.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Check out Red Heart Gray Heather.
You might like the color too.
Dick


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

I heartily agree with this recommendation of Deborah Norville yarn for the purpose described! Very soft and doesn't pill.



jacqui_c said:


> I have been using Deborah Norville Everyday non-pill yarns. It works up very soft and I have had no problems with pilling. The self striping yarn has great patterning. And
> this has become my go-to yarn, especially for kids hats, mittens and scarves. It washes up beautifully. Try it you might like it.


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

Is there a Hobby Lobby in your area? I was at one of their stores this week, and they had a new yarn similar to Simply Soft. I saw that they had 4 shades of gray which were lovely. Sorry, I can't remember the name of the yarn, but it did have "Soft" as part of its name (if my memory isn't failing me!)


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Red heart Comfort comes in 2 shades of grey

http://redheart.com/yarn/comfort

I have not used this yarn but I have used Red Heart Soft and it is wonder and soft and also comes in 2 shades of grey

http://redheart.com/yarn/soft-yarn


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Have you looked at the Hobby Lobby brands of I love this Yarn. If you can get the 40% off coupon and make several trips in, you could get the yarn at a very good price. I think that even the worsted weights are very soft.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

I use Bernat Softee Baby and Bernat Baby Jacquards all the time for baby blankets, caps etc. Washes beautifully and is very soft. Maybe you should think in accent baby colors to go with the gray, as it is for a baby and they can use all the colors.


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

I have used many of the yarns mentioned above, and I have to agree with the first posters - Knitpicks Brava is a great acrylic yarn, very soft and not expensive. I have used it for many things, including some hats, mittens, etc. for my granddaughter who has very sensitive skin (execema, etc.) and she doesn't have a problem with it being "itchy" in any way. It comes in a variety of weights and colors. Overall - for an acrylic yarn this is my go to favorite and it washes up beautifully.


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

SilverWeb said:


> Knit Picks also has Brava yarn which is very soft. Also, what about I Love This Yarn from Hobby Lobby?


I Love This Yarn from Hobby Lobby would be my choice. I love it and dislike Caron Simply Soft.


----------



## Patrice (May 4, 2011)

I also love "I Love This Yarn" from Hobby Lobby. It makes a soft baby blanket.


----------



## carole044 (Feb 5, 2011)

I like Lion Brand Pound of Love for baby things. It washes and drys well and is fluffier than Simply Soft.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Red heart has a soft yarn


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

I am currently knitting an afghan with Red Heart Soft and like it much better than Caron. I've made several items with it and it is now my go to worsted weight!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I would get myself to a yarn shop and then Walmart and touch and feel every yarn I could and then decide. I can't do anything unless I actually "feel" the yarn. I am the same way when picking out a piece of glass for my stained glass work. I have to see the glass, feel the glass, and hold it up to the light and then put it next to every other color in the piece. Just my way. 
Such a nice gesture. Good for you! I, too, have been the recipient of such generosity and it was a wonderful feeling.


----------



## lilpig (Nov 8, 2011)

I use Berroco Comfort yarn for most of my baby blankets. It knits up very nicely, and is soft. The have both dk and worsted weights.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Scoot915 said:


> I would think you could use something like Vanna's Choice. It is worsted acrylic like Caron. It come in many colors, is washable and knits/corchets nicely.
> Think any worsted weight yarn would work though.
> 
> I have used Knit Picks Comfy yarn. It is worsted weight and I think something like 75% cotton and 25% acrylic. I really liked it and it is washable. The cotton may "grow" but I dont think that would be a big problem with a afghan. It comes in several shades of grey or greyish colors.


I have a pattern that I use simply soft on. I tried using Vanna's Choice and it was a heavier weight and didn't do well.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

I have been using the Red Heart Soft


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well no matter what yarn you decide upon, the secret to the soft loving feel of the blanket will be the "thread of love" you will knit into it with each stitch.
You are one of God's Angels for sure.
Thank you for paying it forward. Your gift will be cherished and you cannot put a price on that.
Use your coupons!!!
Hugs, Linda
PS you MUST make an elephant stuffy to go along with the blanket. ( Ravelry has a cute one)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Red Heart Soft is one of my favorite yarns but I think it only comes in 1 grey.. and its kind of a shinny grey.. I like it a lot and it might mix well with the other grey you have.. its worth looking into...


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> A colleague's wife is expecting their first child. They are a sweet, young couple and I am friendly with both of them. Another co-worker with whom I am quite friendly has asked me if I would crochet an afghan for them as a baby gift. She would supply the yarn, I would supply the labor and the gift would be from both of us. I am happy to do this for her; she is a very sweet lady and her funds are very limited.
> 
> The expectant couple is decorating the nursery in shades of grey with an elephant motif. They are expecting a boy. My co-worker would like to have the afghan done in a medium or darker grey with a lighter grey border.
> 
> ...


Cascade Pacific Yarn is a beautiful blended wool and acryllic yarn that is machine washable and soft and comes in a beautiful silvery grey. That yarn is certainly more pricey than Caron, but I am with you on the Simply soft I do not like working with it either. Jimmy Beans has 4 skeins of the silver in stock at $7.50 each.....Paradise Fibers has a better price at $6.49 and they have Charcoal, Silver, Platnium and Pewter all in stock.....$30 does not seem like it is too much to spend for a gift. The skeins are 213 yds each so 4 should do it.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

If you are near a Hobby Lobby they have a wonderful yarn called "I love this yarn" which comes in many colors. Good luck and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## jeans yarn (May 16, 2011)

Be careful. The Red Heart Soft in grey is only 4 ounces. The other colours are 5 ounces. Nice yarn.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Mercurygirl, my ? is- do you not have enough of the grey caron grey or do you really want to use another yarn. I have some spare skeins of the grey and would happily donate it too you for this project if the concern is the cost of the yarn. Pm me the dye lot and sku numbers and I will see it they match I can get them mailed out asap to you if you are interested. I also have it in a dark green would make a nice boarder.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Does one have to stay with gray for the blanket? I'll bet the soon-to-be parents will bring another color into the nursery. Maybe a green or ?? This wii give you a wider choice of yarn brands.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

I love Brava. It is a joy to work with and washes beautifully. I love it so much that I've waited four months for the color I need to come in to knit a sweater for my husband. Of course, I always want what they don't have. :roll: It is worth waiting for and the price is better than the other brands. They have two shades of grey. In fact, I knit myself a sweater in the dove heather.


----------



## MaryMarie (Jul 28, 2012)

I like Vanns's Choice. Sometimes I purcse Carron but not often....


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

brava is 2.99 for 100 g ball. Less ends to work in also. :lol:


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

If you are anywhere near a Hobby Lobby, they have great soft acrylic yarns called "I Love This Yarn." The variety of colors is endless. I'm certain they have the grays you seek, because I just bought some a couple months ago.


----------



## balston (May 28, 2011)

Premiere yarn has a huge selection of baby-quality yarns. Also, check Lion Brand.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Marny CA said:


> .
> 
> You're doing a mitzvah.


That is such a sweet thing to say! Thank you so much for the blessing.

As I've said before, this lady is really special and truly wonderful. It is a joy to help her out.


----------



## knittinana (Jan 20, 2013)

I've used the Red Heart Soft for many projects and like it. I'm knitting an afghan right now for hubby with it (even using their grey shade). It seems to be a tiny bit thicker than the Caron Simply Soft. It probably won't matter for a baby afghan, but keep that in mind if you ever want to substitute it in a pattern for a garment.


----------



## grammajan44 (Dec 2, 2012)

Just got back from Joann's with my next afgan for baby.... number 17. I bought Red Heart Super Soft. It is a bigger skein of the Red Heart Soft but I think they must be only going to sell the reg. size skein because I got the last 3 teal that the store had. I've used it interchangeably with simply soft and like it very much for softness and durability!


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

If you don't want to spend a lot - try Hobby Lobby's I Love This Yarn. Very soft, doesn't split. I've used it often.


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

Bernat Satin is very soft.


----------



## jkpiwonski (Nov 16, 2012)

How about combining the grey with a blue border? Ether a baby blue or country blue-whichever looks best


----------



## saftshe (Sep 30, 2011)

How about Bernat baby softee ? I'm making a blanket for my grandson using gray, white and aqua.


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

KnitPicks makes a very reasonable acrylic yarn in lots of colors.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I saw yesterday that Herrschner's has the Caron on sale. I didn't check out what colors are available. Check out their website.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I would order from Knit picks. I purchased a really nice yarn from there made from Pima cotton and beechwood. It's very soft and not too expensive.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Belknits said:


> I find Vanna's Choice kind of rough for a baby blanket, personally. I used knit picks Brava recently on a hat and it worked up beautifully. They have different weights too. The bulky works up really fast.


I agree with you. This would not be my choice for a baby blanket.


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

I saw a soft grey in Bernat softee baby at Michael'.s


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

dinahflo said:


> Bernat Satin is very soft.


And a very nice yarn.


----------



## nana 07 (Oct 26, 2012)

two things, I have heard if you wash whatever you make it will feel softer, and I just finished crocheting a baby afghan using Encore by Plymouth Yarns. Lots of realy nice colors and can be order from Webs.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

I really like Vanna's Choice yarn. Wool makes me itch so I would avoid it for a baby.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Right now I'm working with Deborah Norville Everyday Soft Worsted and am very happy with it. It even feels good knitting with it. It doesn't pill either.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> A colleague's wife is expecting their first child. They are a sweet, young couple and I am friendly with both of them. Another co-worker with whom I am quite friendly has asked me if I would crochet an afghan for them as a baby gift. She would supply the yarn, I would supply the labor and the gift would be from both of us. I am happy to do this for her; she is a very sweet lady and her funds are very limited.
> 
> The expectant couple is decorating the nursery in shades of grey with an elephant motif. They are expecting a boy. My co-worker would like to have the afghan done in a medium or darker grey with a lighter grey border.
> 
> ...


I just finished making a sweater from Red Heart Soft.....and it reminds me of Caron's Simply Soft....... The only thing that I am not sure of (YET) is whether or not it will pill.....having just read on that subject! It was intarsia knitted, I did wet it for blocking and noticed that there was a "fuzz" from the one color that brushed down onto the other when I would rub my hand across it. So, I will ask the person I gave it to to give me some feedback on it! As far as appearance and texture, softness, tho, I would say those two yarns are VERY similar!


----------



## upperslaughter (Jan 22, 2012)

Lion brand Soft or Bernat Satin are very nice.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

This sweater was knit with KnitPicks yarn ... two strands together ... one was Brava Sport and one was Comfy Fingering ... the two colors gave it a tweed effect.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-131791-1.html


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

peachy51 said:


> This sweater was knit with KnitPicks yarn ... two strands together ... one was Brava Sport and one was Comfy Fingering ... the two colors gave it a tweed effect.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-131791-1.html


Beautiful! I have downloaded the pattern. Thanks!


----------



## SUNSHINE GAL (Jun 5, 2012)

I checked out the Red heart Soft- It has the colors that you are looking for.


----------



## edna5454 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes, I use Bernat Satin and it has about 3-4 shades of grey. It's soft and works up great, I just made a baby sweater with it. I love Caron Simply Soft but Bernat Satin comes in more colors but I use both. Hope this helps.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I am a real fan of the Red heart yearns. I am sure you could find what you are looking for with Red Heart and their prices are reasonable. Lots of sales going on right now, too.


----------



## elaineknits (Jan 11, 2013)

Knit picks brava has a beautiful dove gray. You could try a white border, it would really stand out.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

NETeri said:


> Ii too needed to make a gray baby blanket but couldn't find the shades of grey I needed. While at JoAnn's I found a Bernat Yarn, Vickie Howell Sheep(ish). It is very soft and is an 70% acrylic and 30%wool and washable. It comes in a gun metal grey and a soft gray. The blanket was beautiful and the parents loved it. The cost is comparable to Simply soft and there are always coupons at JoAnn's.


While Sheepish is an interesting roving type yarn, I doubt that it would crochet up very well. Even knitting it I had trouble with it untwisting and splitting. Not to speak of the care -- wash cool, dry flat. That would not be very practical for a new mother. Baby things need to go into the washer AND dryer for easy care.


----------



## nancy4usc (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm having a hard time picturing a newborn with a grey blanket. It's such a lifeless color. Usually a room is decorated with two main colors and a third accent color. A minty green might be nice.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

elaineknits said:


> Knit picks brava has a beautiful dove gray. You could try a white border, it would really stand out.


I have some of the Brava Dove Gray in my stash. It is so light that I think white would not be good with it. Maybe some of the charcoal would make a better border.


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

I made a sweater for my grandson (4 years old) out of Simply Soft.
It feels great when I'm knitting with it, but it looks awful after a few washes! I will use another yarn from now on...


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I like Brava too.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> I think the Red Heart Soft could be a good alternative. I've used it and find it to be nice for this type of gifting.


I like this choice, too.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you check knit picks Brava yarns? I love working with this yarn. Its acrylic,soft and holds it sharp when launder. I know they offer it in cobble stone which is a lovely dark gray.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Deborah Noville yarn is soft, does not pill (states on label), and has about 200 yds to the skein, and has a lot of colors on the "Premier" website. Reasonable priced as well.


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

Plymouth 'Encore' would be a good choice as well.
It is 75% acrylic/25% wool, soft, machine wash and dry and reasonably priced.
I really like it, except I have to order it online as we have not 'proper' yarn shops around here.
Patternworks has a good selection of yarn, including Encore and their shipping is reasonable compared to some.
I like Knit picks as well, their shipping is very reasonable, but I find their yarn is a bit on the high side.
I will admit, I haven't used much of their yarn - mostly ordered needles, etc. and a very small amount of yarn from them.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> casey1952 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Red Heart Soft could be a good alternative. I've used it and find it to be nice for this type of gifting.
> ...


I am happy to hear all this positive input about Red Heart Soft because the sweater I made was my first experience using it. After all that work, I would hope that it will last and stay pretty for at least as long as it fits! Thanks for building my confidence!


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

I bought some Red Heart With Love yarn. It is silky soft like Caron Simply Soft yarn. Love this yarn and want to use it even thought Simply Soft is my favorite.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

audrpe said:


> I bought some Red Heart With Love yarn. It is silky soft like Caron Simply Soft yarn. Love this yarn and want to use it even thought Simply Soft is my favorite.


I like them both!


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I like using Red Heart's Love yarn in place of Caron Simply Soft. I have made hats and sweaters with it with very good results.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

cindylucifer said:


> I like using Red Heart's Love yarn in place of Caron Simply Soft. I have made hats and sweaters with it with very good results.


I have made just the one sweater with it...........turned out nicely tho I was surprised at what a warm sweater it is....somehow thought it would be lighter. I have used Simply Soft for a lot of different things........from afghans to slipper socks. Happy with the results every time!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

SilverWeb said:


> Knit Picks also has Brava yarn which is very soft. Also, what about I Love This Yarn from Hobby Lobby?


For a baby afghan, I agree with SilverWeb about I Love This Yarn from Hobby Lobby, and they have SEVERAL shades of grey, the skeins are large, not very expensive, and is VERY soft. I've made several baby afghans out of it.


----------



## lynnca1 (Apr 30, 2011)

brava worsted would be one from Knit Picks that would work for you and it is only 2.99 a skein (I think)... I have some and it is very soft and easy to crochet with and I think it comes in two different grays...


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> A colleague's wife is expecting their first child. They are a sweet, young couple and I am friendly with both of them. Another co-worker with whom I am quite friendly has asked me if I would crochet an afghan for them as a baby gift. She would supply the yarn, I would supply the labor and the gift would be from both of us. I am happy to do this for her; she is a very sweet lady and her funds are very limited.
> 
> The expectant couple is decorating the nursery in shades of grey with an elephant motif. They are expecting a boy. My co-worker would like to have the afghan done in a medium or darker grey with a lighter grey border.
> 
> ...


I love the Bernat Satin. It is soft and comes in beautiful colours. Then there is the Bernat Baby soft also.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

You are so thoughtful of your co workers. I am sure the Mother will be thrilled. I have used Red Heart and Vanna' Choice and found them soft. Also washing the Blanket before giving it to them will help.


----------



## DaphneW85 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

